# Créer une liste de diffusion avec destinataires masqués



## marcm13 (28 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour
Est-ce que qq'un sait comment créer une liste de diffusion avec destinataires masqués ; c-à-d que les personnes qui reçoivent ce mail ne puisse pas voir qui a reçu ce mail et quelles sont les adresses e-mail des autres destinataires...
Apparemment sous Mail c'est impossible. Peut-être dans un autre soft de courrier ?
Merci pour votre réponse.
Marcm13


----------



## Caza (28 Novembre 2004)

Je mettrais *tous* les destinataires en "cci"


----------



## marcm13 (28 Novembre 2004)

Oui, apparamment ça marche dans Mail.
Merci Caza, je ne connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité...


----------



## JediMac (29 Novembre 2004)

Sinon, on peut faire un groupe dans Carnet d'adresses, puis dans les préf. de Mail, onglet "Rédaction" rubrique "adressage", décocher la case "lors d'un envoi groupé ...".


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Oui au autrement, si tu veux envoyer des pages HTML, iMailList est très bien.


----------



## Niconemo (29 Novembre 2004)

marcm13 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Caza, je ne connaissais pas cette fonctionnalité...


C'est pourtant la fonction que tout le monde devrait utiliser par défaut du moment qu'on fais un envoi en nombre (c'est à dire à partir de 2 !) à des personnes qui ne se connaissent pas forcément.

Le nombre de fois ou j'ai reçu des pétitions avec (par accumulation des milliers d'adresses facile à récupérer pour le spam ou autre). Sur des sujets précis comme la lutte des es intermittents du spectacle J'ai vu passer des adresses de personnes très en vue... qui ont probablement dû changer de mail depuis.

La CCi devrait être proposé par défaut à la place de la CC, c'est une évidence.


----------

